# FS- F1 L-333 Alanquer Plecos black&white



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

I have F1 L333 Alanquer Plecos for $20 each. They are 1 inch in size and are not sexable yet. Pm me for prices on larger quantities. I am in Toronto and can ship them or send them with Zhima in 2 weeks.


----------



## zhima (May 10, 2010)

Bump. Excellent person to deal with.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

zhima said:


> Bump. Excellent person to deal with.


Thank you.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

6 for $100


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Really, not one person interested in L333s?
Am I charging too much?
I have over 100 fry now. I need to make room. 
Please Pm me your offers.
Thanks Matt


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're very nice Matt, and I would love some, but I got no room for any right now.  This is a very good price, especially if Zhima is going to bring it and there is no shipping.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

When would Zhima be coming back with them? Depending on the timing I would be interested in getting a few.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

I will find out when Zhima is coming back but it should be next week sometime.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Can u post some pics of the parents? Whats their max. Size? Thanks!


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Their max size is about 5 inches. I will try to add some pics of the parents.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is the male. This is all I ever see of him. 








Here is one of my two females. 
























Here is a link to Planetcatfish with more info on L333. 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=1024


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Are your caves opened ended or is the other end closed?


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

My caves are closed at one end.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

If caves aren't closed at one end, wouldn't that make it a tunnel???? lol
Cheers!!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

budahrox said:


> If caves aren't closed at one end, wouldn't that make it a tunnel???? lol
> Cheers!!!!


Or a tube. Lol


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

I got a pic of my male today.


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Please close this thread.


----------

